# Norwegian Expat looking around.... :)



## laksen (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello!

Just moved here 2 weeks ago and I would like some friends/company.
Live in the Dubai Marina area and I am a 26 year old single guy.
(anyone else in the same "position" ?)

I have been to alot of good clubs/bars, but it is kind of boring without any friends and it would be great to get a tour of Dubai 

Anyone up for the "challenge" ? 

Tom


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There are loads of outings/ evenings out that is organised by members of the forum. Best to keep an eye out and tag along to one of them. That's one of the quickest and safest way to make friends. I actually met a large number of my friends through this forum.
Alternatively, start a thread and organise something. I find that I am at times lazy to organise something or just fancy a night in but if someone else organises something that is of interest, I am oftentimes persuaded to join.

I unfortunately moved from the Marina last week, else I would have been up for a coffee.


----------



## thedevil007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Rite now weather aint good for a tour, unless u mean to go visitin malls and clubs

but if u want real natural sight seein then the best time is after October. By then u can contact me, as every off im somewhere in the wild exploring.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Now with the World Cup going on, people are getting together to see the matches so to that could be another good excuse to meet new people  some of us are going to Loca at Dubai Marine for the Mexico-France match next week, probably not very interesting to you though! but feel free to join. We were there yesterday and it was good fun, although huge fail for Al Jazeera with the signal dropping every 5 min. FAIL.


----------



## monayaa (May 3, 2010)

laksen said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just moved here 2 weeks ago and I would like some friends/company.
> Live in the Dubai Marina area and I am a 26 year old single guy.
> ...


Hi Tom,

I live in AD but i do come to dxb in the weekends...well cud give u a tour of wht i know in dxb!!!!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

hello I am coming back from vacation to Dubai on first of July would you meet up ?

give me a PM and we will arrange for that I am 25 years old 

cheers


----------



## NjihiaNancy (Jun 17, 2010)

laksen said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just moved here 2 weeks ago and I would like some friends/company.
> Live in the Dubai Marina area and I am a 26 year old single guy.
> ...


Hi Tom,

Still looking for a friend to hang out with?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

NjihiaNancy said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Still looking for a friend to hang out with?


Can I call myself Tom...


----------



## NjihiaNancy (Jun 17, 2010)

*Hi*

What?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Can I call myself Tom...


Love your pants Tom!


----------



## district (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey folks. I'm an US/Pakistani. I just moved to Dubai from Chicago for work and dayum its hot. I live in the Marina area.

Anyone want to hang out? Grab a drink? Contact me 


Cheers


----------



## laksen (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello everybody!
Thanks for the replies! I am quite busy with my work, but I would still like to meet you!
Sorry for not posting anything before now.
I still need someone to "hang out with"

Tom


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

district said:


> Hey folks. I'm an US/Pakistani. I just moved to Dubai from Chicago for work and dayum its hot. I live in the Marina area.
> 
> Anyone want to hang out? Grab a drink? Contact me
> 
> ...


Are you called Tom too?

Oh and BTW, Your hang out" mates are psychic too eh?? I mean, you can't even send a pm, you haven't (thank god) posted your mobile number so where exactly are you planning on "Hanging out" and will anyone else be there to see you?

Just wondering...

(Elphaba, I'll refrain from saying the "C" word,,,)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp, you are incorrigible!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Laksen, 

I am concidering moving to Dubai and am over for a few days in July if you fancy meeting!!





laksen said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just moved here 2 weeks ago and I would like some friends/company.
> Live in the Dubai Marina area and I am a 26 year old single guy.
> ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Andy Capp, you are incorrigible!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Yeah but you didn't send me any rep points did you...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Yeah but you didn't send me any rep points did you...


It said I need to spread the love....don't do polygamy, so don't know why it's forcing me!


----------



## laksen (Mar 9, 2010)

Paula S said:


> Hi Laksen,
> 
> I am concidering moving to Dubai and am over for a few days in July if you fancy meeting!!


Sound's good


----------



## laksen (Mar 9, 2010)

Hmm... I am trying to send private messages to people here, but it does not show up in my "sent messages" folder... does it work?

And I really don't care about my hotmail account beeing spammed  That is what it is for 
So I will post it again : [email protected]


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It will not show up in your sent message until you have changed the setting to keep sent messages in your user control panel. If you send, and you get a message sent screen, it is sent. You just have to wait for someone to respond.


----------



## Sebastian_NL_UY (Jun 19, 2010)

hey ppl
i just got to the UAE and thinking on moving to Dubai Marina as well (was looking at apartments today).

I was living in rotterdam for the last couple of years where i had a great expat experiance and would like to "repeat it" in Dubai.

Im 27yo btw.

Sebastian


----------



## laksen (Mar 9, 2010)

Sebastian_NL_UY said:


> hey ppl
> i just got to the UAE and thinking on moving to Dubai Marina as well (was looking at apartments today).
> 
> I was living in rotterdam for the last couple of years where i had a great expat experiance and would like to "repeat it" in Dubai.
> ...


Excellent 
Send me an e-mail... (posted a couple of messages above)


----------



## daniel85 (May 18, 2010)

Hey Tom,

I'm in a similar position. I'm a single 25 year old guy from Scotland living in Jumeirah Lake Towers at the moment and looking to make some new friends. I arrived here two weeks ago to stay on a permanent basis after being shifted around a lot for work. In my previous job I spent a lot of time in Oslo, Stavanger and Bergen and got on well with the Norwegians!

If you would like to meet for a drink let me know....

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Sebastian_NL_UY (Jun 19, 2010)

haha, i can not figure this forum out!
how can i send you my email address without posting it ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Make 5 posts and then you will be able to send private messages to each other.


----------



## Sebastian_NL_UY (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks dizzyizzy
Tambien hablo español  porque soy de Uruguay, pero mi origen expat esta en Holanda


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well hola there and welcome to the forum and Dubai


----------



## Sebastian_NL_UY (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you! btw, when do we play against each other!? 
hopefully the latin power unites and we can both go to the next round!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats!! Dizzy's 1000 post!!!! She just got another star!!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

LOL Jynx, what an important milestone 

Mexico Vs. Uruguay match is on Tuesday at 6.00 PM Dubai Time. I've got my vuvuzela ready


----------



## Sebastian_NL_UY (Jun 19, 2010)

hahaah, hope you dont kill my years!
i will be in Rotterdam then, but def will be watching it!


----------

